# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Scheda Carburante o Fattura?

## nonnamaria

Più leggo e più mi confondo le idee. 
La società per cui ho da poco cominciato a lavorare (imp. edile) ha un autocarro.
Fino a febbraio del 2008 faceva fare la scheda carburante ogni fine mese dal gestore di una pompa di benzina (si riforniscono sempre allo stesso posto).
Poi il commercialista gli ha detto di chiedere se invece che la Scheda Carburante il gestore potesse fargli fattura, cos' da marzo '08 io ho trovato delle fatture, ma mi chiedo è regolare?
In fattura trà l'altro è indicato solo Carburante e l'importo complessivo, non vì è la menzione della targa dell'automezzo nè dei litri effettuati.

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Se non ricordo male l'obbligo della fatturazione &#232; stato disposto, oltre ai casi specifici, gi&#224; previsti, solo per le imprese di autotrasporto.

----------


## kennedy08

> Più leggo e più mi confondo le idee. 
> La società per cui ho da poco cominciato a lavorare (imp. edile) ha un autocarro.
> Fino a febbraio del 2008 faceva fare la scheda carburante ogni fine mese dal gestore di una pompa di benzina (si riforniscono sempre allo stesso posto).
> Poi il commercialista gli ha detto di chiedere se invece che la Scheda Carburante il gestore potesse fargli fattura, cos' da marzo '08 io ho trovato delle fatture, ma mi chiedo è regolare?
> In fattura trà l'altro è indicato solo Carburante e l'importo complessivo, non vì è la menzione della targa dell'automezzo nè dei litri effettuati.

  Non so come il distributore faccia la fattura visto che essendo obbligati solo gli autotrasportatori a richiederla non mi sembra sia possibile da parte delle altre categorie ottenerla facilmente. In ogni caso a ciascun rifornimento verra' emesso un buono, immagino, con i riferimenti  che ti mancano.

----------


## GINNY

Nella mia esperienza: ricevo fattura regolarissima dalla quale risultano tutti i dati che solitamente vengono indicati nella scheda carburante. E' molto pratico, trovo tutto fatto. Onestamente non mi sono mai posta il problema di regolare oppure no.
Ciao Cri

----------


## kennedy08

> Nella mia esperienza: ricevo fattura regolarissima dalla quale risultano tutti i dati che solitamente vengono indicati nella scheda carburante. E' molto pratico, trovo tutto fatto. Onestamente non mi sono mai posta il problema di regolare oppure no.
> Ciao Cri

  Nel tuo caso che attivita' svolge l'impresa destinataria della fattura?

----------


## GINNY

Sempre impresa edile, come proposto nel quesito

----------


## Rob62

però la scheda carburante richiede anche altri dati come il chilometraggio per un presunto controllo. Anch'io pensavo che le fatture fossero limitate a particolari categorie, con divieto per gli altri utenti, come si legge anche qui.  Notiziario Fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate 
Ma forse è uscito qualcosa di più recente, visto anche il dilagare dei self service. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## nonnamaria

Ginny ma la fattura ti viene emessa mensilmente? avete fatto una Card oppure vi fanno i buoni di prelievo ogni volta e poi fanno seguire fattura? 
Non so' se ci siano nuove recenti norme, anche per quello che leggo io la ft. può essere rilasciata solo ai trasportatori c/t e ad alcuni casi particolari. 
Per questo motivo trovo strano che sia stato il commercialista a dirgli di chiedere fattura.

----------


## kennedy08

> Ginny ma la fattura ti viene emessa mensilmente? avete fatto una Card oppure vi fanno i buoni di prelievo ogni volta e poi fanno seguire fattura? 
> Non so' se ci siano nuove recenti norme, anche per quello che leggo io la ft. può essere rilasciata solo ai trasportatori c/t e ad alcuni casi particolari. 
> Per questo motivo trovo strano che sia stato il commercialista a dirgli di chiedere fattura.

  
Infatti come fanno i non autotrasportatori ad avere fattura???????

----------


## Contabile

ACQUISTO di CARBURANTI mediante TESSERA MAGNETICA: il rifornimento di carburanti per autotrazione mediante tessera magnetica presso distributori stradali convenzionati, pu&#242; essere documentato con fattura (R.M. 4.7.1996, n. 106/E). Il divieto di cui all'art. 1, co. 3, D.P.R. 444/1997 pertanto in questo caso non opera.   Link

----------


## nonnamaria

Ma nel caso di Tessera Magnetica e Fattura è necessario indicare anche in Fattura i chilometri percorsi?

----------


## GINNY

Rispondo a Nonnamaria: per ogni mezzo in carico della Ditta, c'è una tessera magnetica e la fattura la ricevo mensilmente....

----------


## La matta

Purtroppo in caso di tessera magnetica (stiamo parlando di netting, contratti di somministrazione?) secondo la circolare 205/98  punto 4 "gli utilizzatori compilano mensilmente un documento numerato e datato nel quale sono indicati, tra l'altro, il numero di targa del veicolo e i kilometri percorsi". 
T'aiuto da una parte, e non ti dico cosa ti faccio dall'altra... :Big Grin:

----------


## pierpaolo4178

in generale opera il divieto da parte dei distributori di carburanti di emettere fattura !
tale divieto ha alcune eccezioni quali gli autotrasportatori iscritti ad albo che non potendo detrarre il costo mediante schede carburante devono obbligatoriamente chiedere fattura.
tutti gli altri soggetto potendo detrarre con la scheda carburante non hanno motivo di richiedere fattura, laddova il distributore sbaglia se la emettesse per effetto del preciso divieto di emissione del documento.
alternativa in voga è l'uso delle tessere magnetiche laddove la fattura non è emessa dal distributore ma dalla società che ha emesso la tessera. In questo caso opera l'alternatività della scheda carburante in capo all'azienda a condizione che la fattura contenga tutti gli elelmenti della scheda carburante (targa veicoli, km percorsi, costo tipo carburante) è un buon sistema ma per esperienza spesso la fattura è amnchevole di alcuni dati per cui sono costretto ad integrarli proprio con la scheda carburante.

----------


## nonnamaria

Grazie a tutti, mi chiedo solo come fare a dirlo al commecialista. 
La matta accetto suggerimenti  :Wink:  
Pierpaolo che dati mancano? i km? ma non sarebbe sufficiente scriverli in ft anzichè fare ancora la carta carburante? (che per validità dovrebbe avere timbri e firme) 
Qualcuno ha esperienze di netting con Erg/Total?

----------


## La matta

Non ne so più di voi... Si potrebbero usare i moduli delle skede karb per intestarli ognuna a un mezzo e segnarvi i kilomteri mensili, ma mi sembra uno spreco.
Potrebbe andare bene anche un foglio qualsiasi fatto con word o excel, al limite.
E non credo che la soluzione sia scrivere i dati mancanti sulla fattura, dato che la circolare chiede uno specifico documento a parte  :Frown:

----------


## nonnamaria

Dopo lunga attesa stamattina mi ha richiamato un dipendente dello studio e mi ha confermanto che la fattura và bene in quanto la scheda carburante è un documento equipollente alla fattura e quindi anche quest'ultima và bene.
Rimango sempre più confusa. :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Sinceramente non capisco... Ai distributori di carburante è vietato emettere fattura per carburante per autotrazione, tranne in caso di vendita ad autotrasportatori, i quali _devono_ richiederla, in quanto a loro è vietata la scheda. Possono emettere fattura per vendita di carburante per usi diversi dall'autotrazione, ma se riempi il serbatoio ad un camion dubito si possa dire che non è autotrazione.
La fattura è possibile sì, se si tratta di contratti di somministrazione, quelli con scheda magnetica, ma allora la fattura non la fa il distributore, la fa l'Eni, per citarne uno a caso. E allora ci vuole quella famosa scheda mensile di cui parlavo qualche intervento fa. 
Rimango sinceramente più confusa di te  :Confused:  
Perdonami, ma che tu sappia sono state attivate schede magnetiche, convenzioni, o i rifornimenti vengono effettuati come prima?

----------


## nonnamaria

Nessuna scheda. anzi l'ho proposta al titolare per ovviare a tale inconveniente.
Il commercialista mi ha detto: "siccome c'è la fattura(con p.iva) è ovvio che il gasolio è stato fatto per la ditta" " cosa lo prova più della fattura"!     :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Da semplice impiegata non mi sento titolata a criticare l'operato del commercialista.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rob62

> Nessuna scheda. anzi l'ho proposta al titolare per ovviare a tale inconveniente.
> Il commercialista mi ha detto: "siccome c'è la fattura(con p.iva) è ovvio che il gasolio è stato fatto per la ditta" " cosa lo prova più della fattura"!

  in teoria il chilometraggio andrebbe inserito perché servirebbe ad evitare che  il carburante venga rivenduto a privati, "spartendo fra le parti" il recupero di imposte IVA e sui redditi, poi che siano controlli esistenti solo sulla carta, stante la limitatezza delle possibili frodi, è un altro conto... 
Ciao
Roberto

----------

